# I got 5 new boys today!!!



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok so last night Angelic Scars sent me a pm telling me that our local petsmart had a gorgeous crowntail.

I just got back, and guess?

I got him!!!! and 4 more too lol i got 3 crowntails at petsmart and 2 deltas at petco.

ok so I got a black and purple Crowntail thanks angelicscars!  he is like nothing else ive seen, gorgeous

also got 2 delta tails, one is a soft lilac and hes tiny (a rescue) hes beautiful but, i think he might be a little sick, hopefully he will perk up soon. and a blue body and red fins delta B E A U T I F U L
also hehe 1 marble crown, tiny, and a red crown that has hot pink on him.

im so excited!!! i just finished getting everyone into their new homes. I will post pics in a couple days after everyone has had a chance to settle in and color back. 

I love my other 10 boys, but, let me tell ya these guys are amazing. So much so, i only went to look at the one angel told me about. i had to have all 5 of them them!!!
im delirious.
looks like i need to update my signature again! :shock:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:shock: FIVE in one day?! I envy you!! D: Where do you put them all? Or better yet, HOW do you get away with it without getting a 'But you already have so many fish!' speech!?

Pictures! MUST see pictures! They sound stunning! :-D


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

because im 40 years old lol i had homes already ready for when i found some more


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I wanna be 40 nao D:
Geez, your house must be huge :shock: Lucky.....I'm limited to the space in my room <_<


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new guys I can't wait to see pictures of them they sound awsome.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

CONGRATS Christina!! Cannot wait for pix! Man next time I'm down in the SC I've got to go to these stores! LOL I never find rare ones here.... even with trips to Morgantown for Petco.... I so envy you!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Man, like dragon fish said, if you get all this stuff when your 40 I wanna be forty too  

And like everyone else said.. where are the pics?? 

~TPF


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well i dont get it because im 40, i just dont have to HEAR about getting it because im 40 lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm happy to help! I wasn't even planning to go in there that day, I'm glad I did! I can't wait to see pics of the guy. The lighting in the store is terrible.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

the purple one sounds amazing! hurry with pics! so excited!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeaah I agree, it must be so great to go in and grab a bunch of bettas. I hope to do that one day. 

PICS! I'm going to burst from excitement!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Piccies! Piccies! Piccies!  Sounds like you got beautiful beautiful boys today!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh and btw, what a tease by making your post in this part of the forum without posting pics!  We are all antsy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> well i dont get it because im 40, i just dont have to HEAR about getting it because im 40 lol


That made me laugh. Works for me


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm so excited for you!! I want, errr make that NEED, pics!!!!!!! What kind of homes do you have for them? I always have cycling and all that crap in the way of impulse buys...darn bacteria.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ok i got piccies...........

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/finally-got-pics-13-my-boys-31061/


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Umm it says we have to log in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't have any trouble with it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, geez. I wish I had the ability to buy five :3 Right now, I REALLY want to get 3 D: It's killing me to leave them there. I'l work on my mom tomorrow... Those three need a good life... ;D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm working on getting an orange one.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ah, I got it to work! Yep, he looks even better in the pictures then he did in the store! What a find!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i cant see the pics!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya angelic, thanks so much for telling me he was there, the camera flash really brings out his colors

in person he looks so black, so i cant wait to get him a tank with a light


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, the flash seems to turn his purple to blue. Either way, he really is a good find for Petsmart.


----------



## FISHYWATERS (Oct 22, 2009)

*wow*

how many tanks do u have??????????????:lol:,and ur getting two more from cindylou???????hehe:shock:


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They are all AMAZING! I am with everyone else, I would love to be able to buy 5 at once!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya its quite an addiction i have ! 

im up to 48 now lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

this weekend I'm getting 3 at a time!


----------

